# General > The Literature Network >  Missing Thread

## A Loser

Earlier today I started a thread in the serious discussion forum, but it never appeared. When I tried to re-post, the system told me that I had already created a thread with that name. I'm just curious if this is a bug, or if the thread needs to be approved.

----------


## A Loser

Sorry. I just looked it up, and I guess new threads do have to be approved.

----------


## Danik 2016

That is possible. Loser. Some weeks ago we had a spamstorm of almost one month and since then, I think, the admins have been very atentive.

----------


## Logos

http://www.online-literature.com/for...elligence-quot

It is now approved  :Smile:

----------

